

Best User Interface Design Pattern Libraries - jarrodvanda
http://uxmovement.com/resources/4-best-user-interface-design-pattern-libraries

======
limist
Except for the UI Patterns site which does organize techniques by vague user
goals, the other sites are too focused on tactics (Oooo, shiny widgets!), and
not on UI/usability strategy. A UI strategy needs to start from higher-level
questions, like, What is the user trying to do, and how do we best support
him/her?

I much prefer Tidwell's book, which is well-organized and presented at a more
strategic level. And it's (mostly) free too:

<http://www.designinginterfaces.com/>

------
hung
Yahoo has a great design pattern library that's not mentioned in this article:

<http://developer.yahoo.com/ypatterns/>

------
primeMover2010
Is there any library for desktop applications? I'm searching for UI Design
patterns for scientific applications that run on a desktop and haven't found
yet one good resource, that discusses e.g. real time visualization of measured
data.

~~~
ryanelkins
Sounds like you're looking for something a little more specific than just
desktop patterns. Really, most of these patterns aren't web specific and could
easily apply to desktop use as well (although the implementation would be a
little different). Here is a collection of data visualization patterns,
although I don't think it's based on real time data : [http://interface.fh-
potsdam.de/infodesignpatterns/patterns.p...](http://interface.fh-
potsdam.de/infodesignpatterns/patterns.php)

